# Birth control and Cutting



## Premiere (Apr 22, 2005)

Is it true that birth control makes u gain weight? i'm currently cutting and i'm scared to death to get on it. I heard if you can control u hunger than you're fine right? but damn i'm still kinda scared.


----------



## ricky_rocket (Apr 22, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> Is it true that birth control makes u gain weight? i'm currently cutting and i'm scared to death to get on it. I heard if you can control u hunger than you're fine right? but damn i'm still kinda scared.


Well once you are on birth control you hopefully will be having a lot more sex which if done correctly burns calories. So it should equal out


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 22, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> Well once you are on birth control you hopefully will be having a lot more sex which if done correctly burns calories. So it should equal out


 That is an assinine answer to an honest question. THis is the kind of crap jodi was talking about. Jesus. THanks ricky rocket. i bet this helps premier out a lot.

 P: from what i've found out (because i asked jodi the same question when i started to cut for my show), one of the things with b.c. is weight gain though not the same for everyone. And from what i remember, a lot of the weight gain is water retention. The hormones also mess with your metabolism. However, maybe jodi can offer up more specific info about b.c. and cutting. I have it all in an email at home, but basically I am not going on it until after my show.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 22, 2005)

Each experience for each person is different. Different forms will also change that. I was in the smali under 5% that experienced traumatic anxiety from the pill. It was wierd. The Depo shot had me gain crazy weight.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh and btw... different kinds are based on different hormones. Estrogen fed bc usually is more prone to have negative sides.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2005)

Birth control is made up of synthetic progestins.  They have bad side effects no matter how you look at it.  Most of them will make you gain weight and not all of it is water.  The reason being is because it effects your estrogen/progesterone levels.  Some of the risks and side effects are even more abnormal than weight gain such as, nausea, breast tenderness, spotty darkening of the skin, mood changes, abdominal pains, chest pain, shortness of breath, severe headaches, blurred vision, leg and arm numbness, infection of the fallopian tubes, ectopic pregnancy, noncancerous breast growths, ovarian cysts, cancer of the ovarie and that's just naming a few.  

I vow to stay clear or BC and I will  never touch it again.  Screws with your system way to much for my liking.  Once I find someone to settle down with, he's snipping it   and in the meantime, Trojan is my bestfriend


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Apr 22, 2005)

My wife definately gained weight on Depo, as well as a few other ladies I know. Women I know who were able to loose the weight did so only after the stoped getting the shots.


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Birth control is made up of synthetic progestins.  They have bad side effects no matter how you look at it.  Most of them will make you gain weight and not all of it is water.  The reason being is because it effects your estrogen/progesterone levels.  Some of the risks and side effects are even more abnormal than weight gain such as, nausea, breast tenderness, spotty darkening of the skin, mood changes, abdominal pains, chest pain, shortness of breath, severe headaches, blurred vision, leg and arm numbness, infection of the fallopian tubes, ectopic pregnancy, noncancerous breast growths, ovarian cysts, cancer of the ovarie and that's just naming a few.
> 
> I vow to stay clear or BC and I will  never touch it again.  Screws with your system way to much for my liking.  Once I find someone to settle down with, he's snipping it   and in the meantime, Trojan is my bestfriend




and increases the risk of osteprosis


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've heard orthotricycline makes you gain weight BAD.  I've also heard it from the depo shot too.  I think it's different for everyone, I'm on it and cutting, I was 10% last time I checked and switched the diet/cardio plan and I've dropped more (BF test next week).  It doesn't seem to be affecting me much at all (as far as I know anyway), I guess it's all about how your body reacts.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2005)

It made me gain weight both times I was on it...then I got even bigger...I got pregnant (both times). The pill wasn't my friend. 

BTW...I am married and trojan is my friend, too.


----------



## Premiere (Apr 23, 2005)

wow my mom wants to put me on the shot and i really dont want to go on it, i'm so damn afraid of the weight gain and gaining back all the pounds i've worked so hard on losing!!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> wow my mom wants to put me on the shot and i really dont want to go on it, i'm so damn afraid of the weight gain and gaining back all the pounds i've worked so hard on losing!!


May I ask why mom wants you to be on the pill or shot? is it to control birth or irregular monthly cycle?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 23, 2005)

*I found this article...*



> *The Pill and Other Pharmaceutical Disasters
> *
> 
> *by Romy Seleznov, BA, MEd., CPT
> ...


 
*Excerpts From Chapter 12 of "Be Lean: How To Get The Body You Love And Love The Body You Have"*


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

Great find Ivy  
that's my buddy Romy here.. if you guys ever interested of purchasing her book I have a link to her website


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 23, 2005)

why don't you just not let guys have unprotected sex with you?????? your 16 you 
should be on b/c. You are at the age that a shit ton of girls get pregnant at. Your 
life will be f#cked. I think a few extra pounds would be worth not throwing your 
younger years down the shitter for something that could have been prevented. dunno
that's just my opinion on that. I was a teenage father so I know what i'm talking about


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> why don't you just not let guys have unprotected sex with you?????? your 16 you
> should be on b/c. You are at the age that a shit ton of girls get pregnant at. Your
> life will be f#cked. I think a few extra pounds would be worth not throwing your
> younger years down the shitter for something that could have been prevented. dunno
> that's just my opinion on that. I was a teenage father so I know what i'm talking about



she maybe using the BC pills for other reasons


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2005)

I also vow not to ever get on BC again.. I do not believe in putting fake hormones in my body. I didn't gain that much weight while being on them, but they did give me mood swings bad and I was just a different person. They also made my sex drive go down. I gained weight when I went of them, which was weird, but it was just a shock on my system I guess. It took me over a year to get my period back again. I personally think that BC is to blame for a lot of infertility and cancers out there, which the drug companies don't want you to know about. My personal opinion.. I trust Trojan and have a wonderful man who cares about my health and would rather use that than have me manipulating my body. Hopefully there will be more non-hormonal alternatives out there soon, I've been hearing good things about the sponge..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 23, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> wow my mom wants to put me on the shot and i really dont want to go on it, i'm so damn afraid of the weight gain and gaining back all the pounds i've worked so hard on losing!!


DO NOT - and I repeat DO NOT get the depo shot!! EVER. It has been linked to osteoporosis, perminant amenorrhoea and the development of cyctic ovaries. The problems are FAR greater in younger individuals as well - so if there is one thing a young female could do to screw up her hypothalamic-pituatory-gonadal axis it would be to start this.

PLEASE - Tell your mother to do some research into the effects of the depo shot - she will see that the risks are far to great.

If she wants you to start some form of control then a low-dose birth control tablet (a combined pill, with a low dose of both oestrogen and progesterone) would be FAR, FAR better... Not only do they not cause so many problems in terms of your general health and well-being (although there are always risks with every medication) they also do not necessarily cause weight gain!!! They WILL effect your hunger and so you have to watch your diet closely.... And they may cause some water retension too - which can play with your mind a little... but in terms of actual WEIGHT/FAT gain is usually not a huge side-effect for most females.

PLEASE - tell your mother to let you start the pill, DO NOT get the shot.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> why don't you just not let guys have unprotected sex with you?????? your 16 you
> should be on b/c. You are at the age that a shit ton of girls get pregnant at. Your
> life will be f#cked. I think a few extra pounds would be worth not throwing your
> younger years down the shitter for something that could have been prevented. dunno
> that's just my opinion on that. I was a teenage father so I know what i'm talking about


What kind of answer is that?    You know what you are talking about?  Give me a break.  So potentially screwing up your body for the rest of your life is worth it?  Don't be such a moron.  There are ALOT better answers than b/c and it's quite obvious you don't seem to understand how bad it screws with a woman's body and I'm not talking about weight gain either.  SHE needs to be responsible?  No, you, men should be just as responsible to prevent pregnancy and should do the wise choice and use protection.  Pregnancy isn't the only complications of having unprotected sex either 

Dumbass answers like this really tick me off.


----------



## kkschaef (Apr 24, 2005)

I've been using low dose b/c for quite a while and have no problems with them as far as side effects and no weight gain and I'm able to cut for a show with no problems.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> why don't you just not let guys have unprotected sex with you?????? your 16 you
> should be on b/c. You are at the age that a shit ton of girls get pregnant at. Your
> life will be f#cked. I think a few extra pounds would be worth not throwing your
> younger years down the shitter for something that could have been prevented. dunno
> that's just my opinion on that. I was a teenage father so I know what i'm talking about



I was a teen parent. Don't make assumptions for everyone...I DIDN'T throw my life away...my life was NOT fucked....and I WAS using bc.


----------



## Premiere (Apr 26, 2005)

my mom just thinks it's time for me to get on it (i recently started dating this guy) and my periods lately have been very irregular (due to the weight loss i think), so yeah those two reasons


----------

